# My Houston trip



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

started off at 6 where I met LIL PHX to pick up Profesor X in Benson, ate Breakfast and were on the road by 7:20. Arrived at Funkytownroller house at 11:30 Thursday night

spent Friday in Ft Worth getting last minute things for Innocence. took off for Houston around 4. at about 5:30 it happend. Just a few miles from the Interstate in a little town called Enis Tx some punk ass 16 yr old country farm boy hick dumbass rear ends me 

the following pictures tell the tale:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My uncle and I were driving his Tundra because my Escalade needs a solenoid in the tranny. 

this happened to the trailer in the back:










this happened the dumbass truck


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 09:19 PM~12232165
> *I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny?
> 
> Yeah, well I couldn't believe it... he was a DWARF!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It knocked off some of the paneling on the inside










Broke the neon on pirate bike turntable :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

funkytownroller was ahead of me , i called him and he stayed with us even with his wife, 6 yr old, 9 yr old, and 2 week old baby 

the kid didnt get cited because the cop "didnt see it happen so I can't cite him" what a bullshit story. The kid was probably his inbred cousin , he probably gave me a fake report number and that truck could have been stolen for all I know. you know how people always get fucked in these hillbilly ass towns :angry: 

Funkytown and I found a tractor supply store 6 miles down the road, bought a new tongue, lock, and ball hitch, found a mobile welder who showed up around 9 and by 10:30 we were on the road again 4 hours later 

Heres the old tongue being cut off, see the new one on the ground:










here's the new one being put on:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

the fucked up thing is that Lindville calls me around 10 to tell me there's a lot of pissed off tx boys wanting to see me at this BBQ at Isaac's house. i told him what happened and he tells them I got rear ended and they're all lik "ooh I hope it was a big one hahahaha" :angry: So much for Tx hospitality outside Rollerz. that's alright I ain't stoppin for none of them if I see them busted down on the side of the road. :angry:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to Texas :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 23 2008, 05:31 AM~12232270
> *Welcome to Texas :biggrin:
> *


yeah cuz y'all dont know how to drive here. I've never been rear ended in AZ :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TonyO is mad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 23 2008, 05:41 AM~12232343
> *TonyO is mad
> *


Im pissed I'm going after that asshole for everything I can, lil fucker hops in his mom's car and bounces when she shows up.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bahahahahaha ''I AM NOT HAPPY!''. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 09:40 PM~12232332
> *yeah cuz y'all dont know how to drive here. I've never been rear ended in AZ  :angry:
> *


Ok there are so many come backs for that... but I'll leave it alone!! :biggrin: 
j/p bro 

Sorry to hear about your surprize rear ending...ooops!! :roflmao: ( Had to Tony sorry!  )


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i thought u wasnt going


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 08:40 PM~12232332
> *yeah cuz y'all dont know how to drive here. I've never been rear ended in AZ  :angry:
> *


there is only like 100 people in az :uh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2008, 09:43 PM~12232361
> *Bahahahahaha ''I AM NOT HAPPY!''. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


  :biggrin: I love that joke! Just trying to lighten the situation.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 07:43 PM~12232358
> *Im pissed I'm going after that asshole for everything I can, lil fucker hops in his mom's car and bounces when she shows up.
> *


Was he scared of you Tony? Should of punch him for breaking your neon light


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 23 2008, 05:45 AM~12232382
> *Was he scared of you Tony? Should of punch him for breaking your neon light
> *


He shit his pants. all 3 of us bitched him out, my uncle, funkytown, and me. he got scared when i told him I had $10,000 lowrider bikes in there.

I had Professor X in the truck bed and it was fine, nothing happened to it but his seat broke a little. he was able to fix it for the show I think but i'm going to see if I can brake him off some $$ for that seat too. All the inside shit will have to be covered by the kid's family's homeowner's insurance. People tell me the trailer is totaled and I'm sure it is, I mean it has structural damage to the doors and the bottom pannel.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

So no set up pics?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 22 2008, 09:53 PM~12232442
> *So no set up pics?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that's just wrong, but funny! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned...


naw good thing no one was hurt... stupid fucks cant drive...
but you did make it here...good luck


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 23 2008, 03:53 AM~12232442
> *So no set up pics?
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

fuck it, 4am down here, i'm off, i'll check this later in the morning with i hope setup pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 22 2008, 08:53 PM~12232442
> *So no set up pics?
> *



whats that in your avator,that paint job is nice


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 22 2008, 08:45 PM~12232799
> *whats that in your avator,that paint job is nice
> *


Yes its a paint job


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

all in all bro you made it uninjured and thankfully no one left you behind. 

see ya tomorrow


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Dam just your luck! huh i bet your uncle was really pissed!!
See you when you guys get back !!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

have a safe trip home homie


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

TonyO just TEXT me that he just got home. 

Glad you made it home okay.

For those of you that werent able to make this is what happen:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm back home safe and sound with no problems on the way back. My uncle and I took turns driving home, we drove straight from the show no stops except for gas. 

We stopped in Odessa to hook up with KrazyKutting so I could get current on my invoices for parts. Krazy Kreation truck swept all 8 Specialty awards at the Tejano SuperShow so congrats to them.

In Houston Rollerz cleaned house taking Most Members, Club of the Year, Tour Champion Bike, Car , Truck, Best Impala..... Too many to mention :around:

LIL PHX took Best Bike

Pinnacle took Best Bike in show with Ripsta and Aquamini taking 2nd and 3rd sweeps so congrats to them.

SA Rollerz took Best Display and 1st 12" bike (TNT parts)

JustDeez took 2nd 12" Bike (TNT parts)

Rabbit took 3rd 12" bike and Lil Devil walked away a complete loser I'm glad I sold it now  Now if only the buyer would finish paying for it (you know who you are) 

I took:

1st 16" Full/Radical taking out the Queen of Tx Dallas Lowrider Girl :biggrin: 

1st 16" Semi Custom

1st 20" Semi Custom with Night Crawler

Some crazy lookin green bike that Mr 3D did took Best Paint

That was it for the bike special awards.

2nd place tour champion was Playboy Bike, 3rd place was SA Roller

I'm happy to be home after all this , now the paperwork starts on getting my stuff taken care of with the trailer. Tomorrow I get an estimate on the trailer repairs (Hopefully they total it out), get estimates on my uncle's truck, print out the pics of the damage, open an insurance claim for the trailer while my uncle opens one on his truck. Its a big hassle but hopefully all works out in the end :thumbsup:

Congrats to my Rollerz family and congrats to all who participated in the WEGO tour this year and maybe I'll head out to a show or two on the tour next year (hopefully they have one in El Paso so I dont have to drive as far) 

Oh and thanks to Cruel Intention for posting that pic up. Yes its true Drop'Em is now part of the Rollerz Only Houston chapter so we welcome him and his Blazer which will be getting KrazyKreation/TNT parts done up :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Good info Tonyo you should be a new paper editor


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

pics tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The driver of the truck that hit me was not cited but going through the police report right now it basically says it was his fault for following too closely. They put my uncles truck as Unit 2 and my trailer as Unit 3. Kinda funny that the trailer is considered a unit too but it did take most of the damage and it is its own thing. 

I'll have to pay a deductable up front for my stuff but I think they're going to put it under my homeowner's insurance.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 25 2008, 11:37 AM~12251399
> *pics tony
> *


No pics yet I havent unpacked my camera. 

I gotta take pics of the tire now. We didnt notice it until we got to Odessa but the passenger side tire of the trailer is wearing strange, we looked under and the axle was bent a tiny bit. Its hardly noticable but just enough to mess up the tire after driving it a while  I'm hoping the trailer is totaled so I can get a new one  The only thing I gotta find out is do they cover my vinyl graphics on the sides? :dunno: I paid $600 for all those  I just had the trailer for about 2 months


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

tony came to texas and got hit from behind  

















sorry tony :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 03:51 AM~12251451
> *No pics yet I havent unpacked my camera.
> 
> I gotta take pics of the tire now.  We didnt notice it until we got to Odessa but the passenger side tire of the trailer is wearing strange, we looked under and the axle was bent a tiny bit.  Its hardly noticable but just enough to mess up the tire after driving it a while   I'm hoping the trailer is totaled so I can get a new one   The only thing I gotta find out is do they cover my vinyl graphics on the sides? :dunno:  I paid $600 for all those   I just had the trailer for about 2 months
> *


you need to go somewhere else you could have got the trailler fully wrapped like they do busses


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2008, 07:50 PM~12252976
> *tony came to texas and got hit from behind
> sorry tony :biggrin:
> *


Thats ok man at least I dont like showing off my balls to everyone :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 10:52 AM~12253009
> *Thats ok man at least I dont like showing off my balls to everyone :roflmao:
> *


hahahaahahaha. i cant help it. im like a proud parent :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2008, 07:52 PM~12253005
> *you need to go somewhere else you could have got the trailler fully wrapped like they do busses
> *


I know, I'm going to go to SloLo's brother, he does graphics like that so I'm gonna hit him up next time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2008, 07:53 PM~12253013
> *hahahaahahaha.  i cant help it.  im like a proud parent :biggrin:
> *


"Hey everyone here's my balls I'm proud of both of them but the left one is the overachiever" :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 10:54 AM~12253032
> *"Hey everyone here's my balls I'm proud of both of them but the left one is the overachiever"  :biggrin:
> *


aahaahaa. stupid.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

was sup gangster :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 02:31 AM~12251364
> *I'm back home safe and sound with no problems on the way back.  My uncle and I took turns driving home, we drove straight from the show no stops except for gas.
> 
> We stopped in Odessa to hook up with KrazyKutting so I could get current on my invoices for parts.  Krazy Kreation truck swept all 8 Specialty awards at the Tejano SuperShow so congrats to them.
> ...


Thanks TonyO. Im glad AZ was able to come out to TEXAS. See you in PHX in March.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 25 2008, 07:50 PM~12252976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup Upholstery and Display gangsta.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

nice talkin to you in Houston tonyo....... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 26 2008, 05:08 AM~12257971
> *nice talkin to you in Houston tonyo....... :biggrin:
> *


likewise brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i still got wristband you sold me. can i get a refund?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:12 AM~12258807
> *i still got wristband you sold me. can i get a refund?
> *


Ok make sure its in one piece


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:13 PM~12258818
> *Ok make sure its in one piece
> *


sure is good as new :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:14 AM~12258840
> *sure is good as new :biggrin:
> *


How about a half bag of hot chetos? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:27 PM~12259005
> *How about a half bag of hot chetos? :dunno:
> *


how bout the right seat post part and the post :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 10:33 PM~12259086
> *how bout the right seat post  part and the post :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:33 AM~12259086
> *how bout the right seat post  part and the post :0
> *


damn. 

alright I got ya back on that. hey I might keep the old one and make it into a pedal for a 12" bike and make another one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:42 PM~12259218
> *damn.
> 
> alright I got ya back on that.  hey I might keep the old one and make it into a pedal for a 12" bike and make another one  :biggrin:
> *


paint it pink and sell it as tnt breast cancer ribbon :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:44 AM~12259257
> *paint it pink and sell it as tnt breast cancer ribbon :0
> *


word


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 25 2008, 07:08 PM~12257971
> *nice talkin to you in Houston tonyo....... :biggrin:
> *


nice meeting you baytown


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 03:31 AM~12251364
> *I'm back home safe and sound with no problems on the way back.  My uncle and I took turns driving home, we drove straight from the show no stops except for gas.
> 
> We stopped in Odessa to hook up with KrazyKutting so I could get current on my invoices for parts.  Krazy Kreation truck swept all 8 Specialty awards at the Tejano SuperShow so congrats to them.
> ...





NOW YOU CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT HUH? LOL!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Nov 26 2008, 05:45 PM~12262415
> *NOW YOU CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT HUH?  LOL!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: yep. I be thinkin "damn, gotta go against Dallas Lowrider Girl, gotta get even from Longview show..... oh snap doughnuts!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 09:53 AM~12262450
> *:roflmao:  yep.  I be thinkin "damn, gotta go against Dallas Lowrider Girl, gotta get even from Longview show..... oh snap doughnuts!"
> *



THATS FUNNY.......


THATS WHY WE NAMED IT WICKED DREAMS 


WELL SLEEP WELL HAHAH!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Nov 26 2008, 05:57 PM~12262476
> *
> THATS FUNNY.......
> THATS WHY WE NAMED IT WICKED DREAMS
> ...


Damn with a name like that no wonder I was losing sleep 

Word well I hope to see you guys again on next year's tour sometime.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 08:01 AM~12262496
> *Damn with a name like that no wonder I was losing sleep
> 
> Word well I hope to see you guys again on next year's tour sometime.
> *


i have a feeling you will :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is tonyo hitting on her? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 26 2008, 06:02 PM~12262500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 09:10 AM~12262558
> *
> :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 08:09 AM~12262542
> *is tonyo hitting on her?  :0
> *


:uh:

no.. tonys hittin on ya moms..
he likes cougars


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 07:08 PM~12263035
> *:uh:
> 
> no.. tonys hittin on ya moms..
> ...


Hell yeah older chicks are da bomb :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 26 2008, 03:01 AM~12261673
> *nice meeting you baytown
> *


like wise homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

pics tony????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 26 2008, 07:41 PM~12263376
> *pics tony????
> *


Tonight brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 10:02 AM~12262500
> *i have a feeling you will :0
> *




FO' SHO ....


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 10:09 AM~12262542
> *is tonyo hitting on her?  :0
> *




GET REAL... :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 08:09 AM~12262542
> *is tonyo hitting on her?  :0
> *


tony dont hit pretty ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey tony, it was good to meet ya at the show in houston, good luck with the trailer, and thanks again for the new steering wheel


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 27 2008, 06:03 AM~12269133
> *Hey tony, it was good to meet ya at the show in houston, good luck with the trailer, and thanks again for the new steering wheel
> *


Hey glad you like it brotha just hit me up when you want more parts. Glad to see you're on layitlow now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcoming our new member:

From left to right: Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO











After the Show sportin my Tony Montana silk shirt with stitching to match colors on Pirate bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1st place 16" Semi Pirate bike:










1st place 16" Full/Radical Tombstone:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats again to Shelby and Chad for their new cup, a great way to end the year:










Here's the pic everyone's been waiting for since Vegas, Rollin Malo with Lil Rollin Malo:










This one's for you Schwinn1966 I fixed the sissybar and front fender. Also check it out I showed the Typhoon I bought from you last year:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 11:39 PM~12271634
> *Welcoming our new member:
> 
> From left to right:  Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO
> ...


thankx for the invite in this pic :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dallas Lowrider Girl










I think I remember the buildup on this one. I think SIC did this one didn't he?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice alignment on the cans going in and out of the skirts


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i didnt get a chance to get those pics tony, ill get them tomorrow fa sho homeslice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 27 2008, 01:32 AM~12272154
> *i didnt get a chance to get those pics tony, ill get them tomorrow fa sho homeslice
> *


err today :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 10:13 AM~12271992
> *thankx for the invite in this pic :angry:
> *


You weren't around :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

AVP bike body mods were bad ass but I'm sorry that paint kills the mods. With 3D mods you gotta use 2 or 3 colors to make them stand out 

I'm not hatin on the paint job, that's a tight ass color but it needed silver on the pop out 3D mods to really showcase it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Trike SA Rollerz built and painted for RO member:










Taco's bike Lil Rollin Malo:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 01:54 AM~12272351
> *AVP bike body mods were bad ass but I'm sorry that paint kills the mods.  With 3D mods you gotta use 2 or 3 colors to make them stand out
> 
> I'm not hatin on the paint job, that's a tight ass color but it needed silver on the pop out 3D mods to really showcase it
> ...


agree + not a big fan of the forks


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 01:40 AM~12272225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this new style of faced


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 03:35 AM~12272924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick paint job


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Professor X



















This shot was impossible to get in Vegas because it was on the turntable and the rail kind of hid it but here's the mural under the rear skirts. Paint and murals by Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 12:39 AM~12271634
> *Welcoming our new member:
> 
> From left to right:  Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO
> ...


MAN HOLD UP! I would like to thank everyone for coming out and support the biggest show in TEXAS. There was 28,000 spectators.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 27 2008, 12:21 AM~12272069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF THE PAINT JOB.. EVERYONE WHO HAS 3D MODS USED DIFFERENT COLORS.. WE WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT AND PAINT IT ALL ONE SOLID COLOR...

MUST BE BLIND IF YA CANT SEE THE 3D MODS ON IT.. I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING ABOUT USING DIFFERENT COLORS.. BUT YOU ME... I STAY AWAY FROM THE ORDINARY...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 09:12 AM~12273865
> *NOPE.. I DIDNT DO THAT.. YOUR TALKIN ABOUT THAT CHOPPER I WAS BUILDING...I NEVER FINISHED IT...
> WELL THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF THE PAINT JOB.. EVERYONE WHO HAS 3D MODS USED DIFFERENT COLORS.. WE WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT AND PAINT IT ALL ONE SOLID COLOR...
> 
> ...


eat good sic and get ready for our new project :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 10:12 AM~12273865
> *NOPE.. I DIDNT DO THAT.. YOUR TALKIN ABOUT THAT CHOPPER I WAS BUILDING...I NEVER FINISHED IT...
> WELL THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF THE PAINT JOB.. EVERYONE WHO HAS 3D MODS USED DIFFERENT COLORS.. WE WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT AND PAINT IT ALL ONE SOLID COLOR...
> 
> ...


i would have been sweet if you did all the 3-d shit in different bases, like a maybe a silver and a couple different greens, then shot that organic kandy on top of it all. it would have all been the same color, but it wouldn't have been the same color


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 07:12 PM~12273865
> *NOPE.. I DIDNT DO THAT.. YOUR TALKIN ABOUT THAT CHOPPER I WAS BUILDING...I NEVER FINISHED IT...
> WELL THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF THE PAINT JOB.. EVERYONE WHO HAS 3D MODS USED DIFFERENT COLORS.. WE WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT AND PAINT IT ALL ONE SOLID COLOR...
> 
> ...


True it is a bad ass color. He needed to plate the handlebars though, there's just not enough plating on that bike. He took a TNT card hopefully he'll hit me up for some parts and I can hook him up with some plating from out here. From what I hear plating is expensive as hell in TX


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

LIKE THIS :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 27 2008, 09:59 AM~12274248
> *LIKE THIS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhh i like that one


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 27 2008, 07:59 PM~12274248
> *LIKE THIS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 27 2008, 09:13 AM~12273877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea,we didnt have time for plating.. but i know he does need some more parts.. im pretty sure he will hit you up..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: weres the rest of the pics especially the 12"bike that beat you :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 27 2008, 04:23 PM~12276715
> *:angry: weres the rest of the pics especially the 12"bike that beat you  :biggrin:
> *


mest up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 28 2008, 01:23 AM~12276715
> *:angry: weres the rest of the pics especially the 12"bike that beat you  :biggrin:
> *


I already posted John's and JustDeez' The other one? eh :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 01:39 AM~12271634
> *Welcoming our new member:
> 
> From left to right:  Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO
> ...


Glad u made it home safe TonyO. Congrats to DropEm on His new Family. Congrats to Funkytown and SA Rollers on the wins. Whats up to Toco and Lil Phx,didn get a chance to chat it up with yall at the show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Cut N 3's



Here's a pic of Night Crawler:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2008, 02:34 AM~12293115
> *Whatup Cut N 3's
> Here's a pic of Night Crawler:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 08:32 PM~12268326
> *tony dont hit pretty ladies :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sup, Tony
Glad you made it home with no problems. Thanks very much for coming out and supporting the WEGO Tour. Congrats on your Winnings you earned them. See you soon.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Dec 2 2008, 03:41 AM~12305301
> *Sup, Tony
> Glad you made it home with no problems.  Thanks very much for coming out and supporting the WEGO Tour.  Congrats on your Winnings you earned them.  See you soon.
> *


You know this and you know I"ll be supportin WEGO in 09 too 

Royal Flush was lookin tight. That paint job is crazy :around: 

The engraving was ok too :dunno:


:roflmao: J/K it was tight :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Glad you made the trip ok, minus the accident. Congrats on your winnings. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Dec 4 2008, 01:36 AM~12325995
> *Glad you made the trip ok, minus the accident. Congrats on your winnings. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:05 PM~12296988
> *
> *


california bike :cheesy:


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:05 PM~12296988
> *
> *


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:05 PM~12296988
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finally got the $$ settled with this. I'll post up a pic of the new trailer tonight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OK so I'm a couple weeks late with this pic but better late than never. 

Here's the new trailer paid in full by that jackass kid's insurance company. Big thanks to Interstate for this bad ass trailer better than my old one. This one has the following upgrades from the old trailer: Mounted spare in the back, jack stands so you don't have to be hooked up to be inside without it tilting back, side vents for better air circulation instead of the single vent on top, 15" radials instead of 14", and bigger side markers on the fenders.

Here's a shot I took at night. Yeah the lights are on both trailers without being hooked up that's how I roll


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I can now say a big ass THANKS to this asshole for running into me that night for buying me a brand new trailer with spare and cost to replace the vinyl graphics.  

Thank you sucka and thank you to your insurance for paying for everything wahahahahahaha





































For those of you wondering WTF is Zrii  click the link on my signature about residual income its the latest company I joined as an Independant Executive


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Goodbye old friend :tears:










I only got to use it for 2 trips


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13579771
> *Goodbye old friend :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


did you sell it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 07:39 AM~13579845
> *did you sell it?
> *


I still have it. I might have a buyer. I'm selling it for the $700 I had to pay to buy it back from the insurance company. The graphics alone cost $600. It needs a new axle, new tire, and repair to the rear doors.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

did you get my pm today about pedals?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 07:46 AM~13579927
> *did you get my pm today about pedals?
> *


PM Replied.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

One year ago I was on the phone with insurance companies and getting price quotes together. It was a hassle but it paid off in the end to keep up with everything.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 years ago was a disaster. This time it wasn't much better (gear box went out in the Escalade, had to buy new tires on the way home) but at least I walked home with the US Lowrider Trike champion title and some prize money to help with expenses. 

Show Registration: $60

Hotel: $161

Gas: $500

Gear Box $210

Tires: $900

Winning US Lowrider Trike Champion & repping RO PHX in Houston: Priceless

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

least u didnt get rear ended lol this yr


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 14 2010, 06:34 AM~19319334
> *least u  didnt get rear ended lol this yr
> *


That's the only good thing but still had mechanical problems which is never fun :nosad:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2010, 08:50 PM~19318888
> *2 years ago was a disaster.  This time it wasn't much better (gear box went out in the Escalade, had to buy new tires on the way home) but at least I walked home with the US Lowrider Trike champion title and some prize money to help with expenses.
> 
> Show Registration:  $60
> ...



C O N G R A T S !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 13 2010, 09:34 PM~19319334
> *least u  didnt get rear ended lol this yr
> *


no ****


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2008, 02:35 AM~12272924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice old pic of my bike tony (second one)  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Dec 14 2010, 06:47 AM~19319513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

